# snake eating frog eating snake!



## niggz (May 24, 2009)

Real or photoshop?

Cool pic either way!


----------



## sarah_m (May 25, 2009)

Ha Ha, i wonder who won?


----------



## Moreliaman (May 27, 2009)

I remember reading about this.......apparently the guy who found them watched them both for hours in the hope of seeing who won......but eventually he gave up & went to bed......i guess we'll never know.


----------



## JasonL (May 27, 2009)

Well, I can say that there is no way the frog is large enough to eat that snake.


----------



## James_Scott (May 27, 2009)

Looks setup. Neither the frog or snake are biting down hard. Both were probably dead and set up


----------



## Moreliaman (May 27, 2009)

I dont think it's a fake...well.....i hope not....it won a national geographic award last year.

National Geographic News

Metro


Check out this on that metro site too !........moth caterpillars web over car!

I thought this was quite interesting too !! Komodo Dragons attack islanders


----------

